# Powell-Holman dispersal end of month



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I think over half of my herd has some Powell-Holman in their lines.

"Powell-Holman will be selling their entire herd of boer goats at the end of March in San Angelo Texas at the fairgrounds. The offering will include 200 head of bred does, 60 yearling does, and several bucks....."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Hopefully getting out because they want to retire.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I believe that is the reason I read somewhere.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow. Hopefully getting out because they want to retire.


Yeah they said they are too old to keep up anymore. I think they are both in their 70s or 80s


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

EGGS is also going to be selling out sometime this spring, can't remember exactly when. Another herd is selling out at the same time/same auction. Lots of great goats will be available for purchase this spring. Wish I could win the lottery and buy them all


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Carol DeLobbe ( Bon Joli Boers) told me she's dispersing her Fullblood herd at the Color Connection sale this year.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow sounds like all the big hitters are selling out. Im like you GT a lot of my goats go back to Powell/ Holman. I did hear about EGGS selling I believe this month in LA. Will be some really nice goats at those sells!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

DMSMBoers said:


> Wow sounds like all the big hitters are selling out. Im like you GT a lot of my goats go back to Powell/ Holman. I did hear about EGGS selling I believe this month in LA. Will be some really nice goats at those sells!


I'm not sure what Carol has planned but I got the impression that she is going to continue breeding Boers but is just downsizing. Like she said a lot of these people are the original breeders of Boer goats and they are just getting older and are ready to pass the reins to the next generation


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When we get old, sometimes it gets to be too much. It is always a shock seeing that though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's all very sad. I don't follow the big breeders, etc. I see names now and then, but from what I've gathered a lot of people decided to get out this year, and I've heard a lot of people are in an uproar with the ABGA as well? I remember reading somewhere that a lot of people were upset and deciding to get out. I don't know how true that is, all stuff from the net, and a few local breeders.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, EGGS and RRD are selling out too... Should be lots of awesome goats available this spring for sure.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

There will be a sale yes...but better believe the other big time producers are in their ear about getting their best stuff first. The buddy system. 

So...it will probably be 2nd tier stuff. 

Although, some people are genuine and just retiring and show no preference.

Hope yall get some of the good producers!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

GG's is also finishing up there final set of broad does for sale coming up soon. From Kay's FB is where I saw it. Don't know when


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I just seen the catalog for the EGGS an RRD sale. 29 goats? Between the 2 of them that's all they had?


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Oh no...like I said, im sure they had more but those goats have already been moved.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They probably sold the majority private treaty. More than likely they've been planning on getting out for quite some time so they started selling them off. 

I have a doe that is a double bred Tattoo granddaughter and her mom is a Powell Holman daughter. She's a thick girl, favors alot of the does their selling in her front end design and low center of gravity. I wish I could get a couple of these does. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anybody been watching the Powell-Holman sale or the Showstopper sale on DVauction? I just logged into the Showstopper sale and it looks like they are going for quite a bit and they aren't even half way through. One buck just sold for 14,000 and another sold for 10,000. I don't think there have been any that sold for under 1,000.
The Powell-Holman prices are all over the place with the average being 800 and the high so far is 1,700 but they have a long way to go still.

Spoke too soon: Two commercial bucks just sold for 29,000 and 16,000 at the Powell-Holman sale


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

too much money.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want to be the one selling goats for that much


----------

